

‘Fantastic’ BlackBerry PlayBook sales reported by major Australian retailer - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/22/fantastic-blackberry-playbook-sales-reported-by-major-australian-retailer/

======
pedalpete
My initial reaction was to wonder if Norman Harvey carries iPads. It does, and
the lowest priced iPad is a few bucks less than the lowest priced Playbook.

I've been surprised how many Playbooks I've seen here in Whistler, Canada. Of
course they are nowhere near as popular as iPads, but I thought sales had been
terrible, but I see them about as often as a Galaxy Tab, if not maybe a bit
more often.

